# Bessacarr E450



## alandfee (May 3, 2010)

Does anyone know where to source a swan neck table for our MH. I know I could go direct to Swift/Bessacarr but the cost would probably make my eyes water!!:crying:


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

alandfee said:


> Does anyone know where to source a swan neck table for our MH. I know I could go direct to Swift/Bessacarr but the cost would probably make my eyes water!!:crying:


I think the one in our Swift was like *this one*. Not cheap though :frown2:


----------



## alandfee (May 3, 2010)

Thanks Phil, have seen a number of those types and all around the same price + the table top as well, so probably take it up to the 150 mark I reckon. Might have to bite the bullet on this one


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

alandfee said:


> Thanks Phil, have seen a number of those types and all around the same price + the table top as well, so probably take it up to the 150 mark I reckon. Might have to bite the bullet on this one


Sad thing is that the one that was originally in your van is probably sat in someones garage gathering dust. :wink2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Have you had a look on the Swift forum, or posted a wanted on there.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Few here which might do, you'd need a top though too  

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=s...KEwjN9ZTOxp_OAhVH0RQKHVh9A9MQ_AUIBygC#imgrc=_

http://www.kiravans.co.uk/swing-out-table-leg-wall-mounted.

Some pratt has removed the Tambour door and runners from ours, leaving a huge but totally useless shelf.


----------



## alandfee (May 3, 2010)

Many thanks for your replies folks. Been looking around and found a site, CAK Tanks, looks quite interesting.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Just as a matter of interest did you join the Swift forum and ask on there.

cabby


----------



## alandfee (May 3, 2010)

cabby said:


> Just as a matter of interest did you join the Swift forum and ask on there.
> 
> cabby


No, not yet but I will have a look, thanks


----------

